# First use of turbo trainer



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Oct 2010)

Got the turbo trainer out for the first time yesterday cause of the torrential rain. I've never sweated so much!

Managed 45 mins and I was done in, felt like I'd done double, I can put it down to constantly peddling and having no free wheeling breaks like when on a normal ride.

I had a standing fan on me to keep me cool but I was still dripping! 

Is it better to do shorter time but intervals of higher intensity riding, or cycle for longer time periods to aid endurance?


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2010)

Use the turbo for interval training, most effective and you'll probably die of bordem if you try to mimic long rides on it.


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Oct 2010)

I do both on my turbo.

if longer sessions i watch episodes of something on DVD it helps build enduarnce. Mix it up, change hand positions and standing up once in a while. i also do HIIT, High intensity interval training, sessions using spinerval dvd great inspiration and thoughts for other sessions.

it is thought to be worth about twice the time on the road. always hydrate too. 

it ,after all, depends what you are working toward.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Oct 2010)

I want to build leg strength for climbing so I suppose high intensity interval training is better. What are the DVDs like then? How does it work do you get told what gear to be in for how long or are they for specific turbo trainers telling you what setting to have it set to as you go through?


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Oct 2010)

my turbo has a resistance adjustment too. 
Yh the DVD talks you through the session, some find it hard to listen to the american accent, but heyho! 

yup they go through warm ups, pyramid sessions usual 5 or 6 sets per 50-60 miute DVD. there are some you can download from the www too, audio files.

for climbing sometimes i will place my turbo on the hardest resistance and highest gears and sit and spin away for 20 mins have a couple off minutes and then repeat


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (4 Oct 2010)

Ive used mine about 4 times (i'm not fit at all but aiming to be) and I have to put a towel on the floor as I sweat so much.

Boy is that hard work. Just got a dvd but not used yet.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Oct 2010)

Mine is a tacx swing, it's got 10 resistance levels, on the hardest it takes quite a lot of strength to turn it. I've seen some DVDs today for it of stages from the tour but they price from 25 - 30 quid. I think I'll just start doing intervals on higher resistance levels and see how I get on.


----------



## e-rider (4 Oct 2010)

yes, these DVDs are insanly expensive - I guess part of that is becasue they are only selling small quantities in comparison to hollywood blockbusters, however, they still seem very expensive if you consider what you actaully get for the money. 

Anyone have one going cheap or want to borrow me one to see how I get on with it? 

I'm sure it's the sort of thing you can do 2-3 times and then repeat without actually needing to watch the DVD 

I sweat like crazy too and never got round to buying a fan - I do feel 'clensed' after swaeting that much and enjoy drinking a few pints of water afterwards - makes me feel healthy even if it's all in my head.


----------



## jasonmccullum (7 Oct 2010)

i bought a turbo trainer last year for winter adn i love it yes it is boring, but i wear a piece of headphones and put on spinervals and sweat my heart


this is where i got my DVD's from a great place to get them lol

http://www.katzforums.com/showthread.php?t=361920


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Oct 2010)

How do you download them from there do you use utorrent, or do you just register with the site and download from there?


----------



## Bill Gates (8 Oct 2010)

Wrong time of the year for high intensity intervals unless you're building up to reach a peak or maintaining a peak for racing purposes. Worth checking out periodisation of training through the year.


----------



## jasonmccullum (9 Oct 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> How do you download them from there do you use utorrent, or do you just register with the site and download from there?





i bought a month on rapidshare.com for £5 then downloaded them all

got 40 in total


----------



## Downward (3 Dec 2010)

Anyone got any links/DVDs at all ? I need to get hold of some training Vids.


----------



## Garz (3 Dec 2010)

Anyone else used the 'katzforum' links and downloaded them?


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2010)

I dont have a turbo but use a high end exercise bike . Reason is that me the wife and eldest son also use it and I dont want them on my pride and joy  

I normally do about hal;f an hour sessions starting off slow and gentle then using the odometer to do high speed half miles fopllowed by hard resistance half mile simulated hill climb then a bit of easy riding etc etc. After half an hour I have covered 11 or 12 simulated miles ,burned off about 300 calories and sweated 10 times more than I would on a 30 min. bike ride.

I occupy my brain by watching documentaries on BBC i player.


----------



## NorthernSky (15 Dec 2010)

i got mine last winter and it really bored me, but this year it hasnt been as bad. maybe because i knew what to expect

i watch films etc and have music going to keep me occupied. i keep a towel on the crossbar

i tend to do about 35-40 mins, spinning fast at intervals. its all just to keep me ticking over until i can get out there again. i never take it seriously, and always feel good afterwards


----------



## rockyraccoon (15 Dec 2010)

cruiser31 said:


> ... i watch films etc and have music going to keep me occupied. i keep a towel on the crossbar
> 
> i tend to do about 35-40 mins, spinning fast at intervals. its all just to keep me ticking over until i can get out there again. i never take it seriously, and always feel good afterwards



+1. 

I do the same and I love mine!


----------



## Downward (27 Dec 2010)

Just had a go on mine - It's ok. Strange feeling and really sweaty. Still gonna have another crack tonight with DVD.

How can you measure your cadence ??


----------



## accountantpete (28 Dec 2010)

Downward said:


> How can you measure your cadence ??




Either get a computer with a cadence facility or just count it out against the clock on the computer. You soon learn roughly (within 5 revs) what your cadence is without the need to check.


----------



## rockyraccoon (28 Dec 2010)

Downward said:


> How can you measure your cadence ??



I didn't want to spend more money on an extra computer (cadence) when using the turbo trainer. 
Basically I used *this website* to calculate the cadence from any speed. I then printed out the table for different cadences (50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 100 rpm, etc). My training workout now has the speeds/cadences added to it.


----------



## kfinlay (2 Jan 2011)

Can also download Sufferfest Video - awesome stuff - I've got Angels but plan on downloading more at only $10 each well worth it.
see http://www.thesufferfest.com


----------



## Liffy99 (26 Dec 2012)

Don't laugh !
I've not done much cycling for over a decade and then basically touring holidays, 15 mile commutes and a couple of short Audax rides. So now I'm hopelessly unfit, in my 50s and to confound matters, tore a knee ligament back in August which is taking months to heal.
So bought a TACX Sirius turbo trainer a couple of weeks ago to try and get a bit more exercise. And boy, is it hard work ! I started off thinking I'll do 10 miles and gradually improve my time. Ha ha, after 2 I was done in, knee aching and had had enough. Since then I've added 0.1 mies each session and built up to 4 miles, with reducing times (now about 13 mins). 
But I really struggle to figure out how to set the resistance - the pedalling usually seems harder than reality (no chance to freewheel like on the road) but if I slacken off the tension my ave speed shoots to the mid twenties ( from mid teens) and I hit 40mph on occasional sprints. There's a line of rubber particles behind the rear wheel !
Also find it difficult to cycle smoothly, especially at sub 15mph speeds - on the downstroke there's precious little resistance and pedalling is just plain jerky. Perhaps there's not enough flywheel assistance.
Anyway, onwards and upwards as I my aim is to crack 4 miles in 12 mins, then build up to 5 miles etc. goal is to do that 10 miles in 30 mins which is just a tad quicker than I ever managed on my touring (now an Audax variant) on the road.


----------



## NorthernSky (26 Dec 2012)

are you using a dedicated turbo trainer tyre Liffy99. they are nice smooth and might help with your sessions


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Dec 2012)

Liffy99 said:


> Don't laugh !
> I've not done much cycling for over a decade and then basically touring holidays, 15 mile commutes and a couple of short Audax rides. So now I'm hopelessly unfit, in my 50s and to confound matters, tore a knee ligament back in August which is taking months to heal.
> So bought a TACX Sirius turbo trainer a couple of weeks ago to try and get a bit more exercise. And boy, is it hard work ! I started off thinking I'll do 10 miles and gradually improve my time. Ha ha, after 2 I was done in, knee aching and had had enough. Since then I've added 0.1 mies each session and built up to 4 miles, with reducing times (now about 13 mins).
> But I really struggle to figure out how to set the resistance - the pedalling usually seems harder than reality (no chance to freewheel like on the road) but if I slacken off the tension my ave speed shoots to the mid twenties ( from mid teens) and I hit 40mph on occasional sprints. There's a line of rubber particles behind the rear wheel !
> ...


 
Set the turbo on a light resistance where you can pedal in the lower half of the cassette (big ring) at about 20mph and do it where you are sweating, but not going into the red. This will be about approx to road riding at 20mph.
Magnetic resistance trainers can be tricky to get right as they have a liner resistance model (ie constant resistance independent of speed), whereas fluid and air turbo's have an infinite curve, which increases the more speed you pour on no matter what gear.


----------



## Liffy99 (26 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Set the turbo on a light resistance where you can pedal in the lower half of the cassette (big ring) at about 20mph and do it where you are sweating, but not going into the red. This will be about approx to road riding at 20mph.
> Magnetic resistance trainers can be tricky to get right as they have a liner resistance model (ie constant resistance independent of speed), whereas fluid and air turbo's have an infinite curve, which increases the more speed you pour on no matter what gear.


Thanks
Is that big ring at front and the bigger (lower gear) rings ant the rear ?
I'll look into the tyre choices as it's chewing my new rear one at a rate of knots.


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Dec 2012)

Liffy99 said:


> Thanks
> Is that big ring at front and the bigger (lower gear) rings ant the rear ?
> I'll look into the tyre choices as it's chewing my new rear one at a rate of knots.


 
Yeah, go for biggest chainring at the front, and halfway up on the rear (that way you can go either harder or easier by changing gears)


----------



## Liffy99 (26 Dec 2012)

Hmmmm, seems the Christmas spirit might be of the wrong sort !
Anyway, have set up the tension again and tried to approximate the combination of big ring plus mid cluster to what I remember cycling at 20 mph feels like (setting 4 on the turbo trainer friction control).
But now I get a really heavy vibration that goes right through the trainer and the bike - guess I'll need to experiment a bit more unless anyone knows what might cause this - not just the small vibration and noise as usual, but a really strong vibration.


----------



## amaferanga (26 Dec 2012)

Liffy99 said:


> Thanks
> Is that big ring at front and the bigger (lower gear) rings ant the rear ?
> I'll look into the tyre choices as it's chewing my new rear one at a rate of knots.


 

You've probably got the tension on the tyre set too high then cos regular tyres should be fine on a turbo and certainly shouldn't be getting chewed. I do several hours a week on the turbo through the winter months and one regular tyre will last more than a winter (probably several).


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Dec 2012)

Also make sure the thing is absolutely level and has no wobble.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Set the turbo on a light resistance where you can pedal in the lower half of the cassette (big ring) at about 20mph and do it where you are sweating, but not going into the red. This will be about approx to road riding at 20mph.
> Magnetic resistance trainers can be tricky to get right as they have a liner resistance model (ie constant resistance independent of speed), whereas fluid and air turbo's have an infinite curve, which increases the more speed you pour on no matter what gear.


 
Excuse me whilst I interject (not directly in response to your comment jdtate101, but sort of related):

FORGET SPEED ON THE TURBO TRAINER!

You should care only about "duration at intensity".

Just set the thing on some resistance setting and use your gears to dial in your required intensity.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2012)

Jerky turbo is often down to not having a round back wheel. This is far less noticeable on a turbo with a sprung roller.


----------



## bainy16 (28 Dec 2012)

download sufferfest you wont be disapointed.........enjoy the turbo and stick to it


----------



## Liffy99 (5 Jan 2013)

Well, 4th week in and on the trainer daily. Sticking on 4 miles this week but time has come down to a smidgen over 12 minutes. Aiming for consistent sub 11:30s and then I'll add another 0.1 miles each day until 5 miles and then try to improve times again. Eventual goal is for 10 miles in 30 minutes.

Weight coming down a little too, along with semi- fasting 2 days each week (I'll not mention the Christmas hiccup). Now down from a peak of 107.1 kg to 102.3 kg (6'4") over 3 months. Knees certainly don't feel any worse ( though still ache a bit on the bike) - if anything perhaps a little better.

Pulse rate on the bike levels out in the 130s with an occasional 140+ for the odd few seconds sprint.

Still struggle with calibrating the trainer, although I've left it alone the last week. Leaving a patch of tiny rubber particles behind the rear wheel but if I reduce the tension it gets too easy. The handlebar friction adjuster is pretty hopeless - 10 settings seem to equate to 2 ! And perhaps my rear wheel is out of true as at low speeds things get jerky ( pedals almost fall on the downstroke). Perhaps I never noticed small circumference irregularities on the road.


----------



## Liffy99 (6 Jan 2013)

OK something's obviously not right. Used the trainer twice today, same setting as yesterday but over a minute faster than before - and it felt easy. 
But it's clearly not set right as there is a patch of rubber dust behind the rear wheel, the tyre has lost the centre tread and is sticky to he touch.
Tension too high or even too low ?
If I tug at the rear wheel quickly I can get the contact with the roller to slip a couple of inches before it 'grabs'. Is the problem that the friction is too low and it's slippage that is causing the excessive wear ?


----------



## bainy16 (6 Jan 2013)

Do you have a proper turbo tyre


----------



## Liffy99 (6 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> Do you have a proper turbo tyre


No, but surely that shouldn't mean other tyres won't work to an extent. Other replies have suggested trainer tyres are better, sure, but not necessary at my beginner level.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jan 2013)

Liffy99 said:


> No, but surely that shouldn't mean other tyres won't work to an extent. Other replies have suggested trainer tyres are better, sure, but not necessary at my beginner level.


Better is questionable as is it's requirement.


----------



## black'n'yellow (6 Jan 2013)

Liffy99 said:


> If I tug at the rear wheel quickly I can get the contact with the roller to slip a couple of inches before it 'grabs'. Is the problem that the friction is too low and it's slippage that is causing the excessive wear ?


 
tyre slip suggests the tension is too low, but I've never had any issues with tyres destroying themselves like that on a roller. What pressure do you have in the tyre? I tend to use around 90psi in mine.

Have you done a 'roll down' test (as a way of calibrating before each session)?


----------



## chrishodges (7 Jan 2013)

Hi Everyone, sorry if this question has already been asked, i recently bought a turbo trainer, and would like to use it when the weather is bad and when i don't have time to get out on the road, does anyone know where i could get some good training plans?


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2013)

chrishodges said:


> Hi Everyone, sorry if this question has already been asked, i recently bought a turbo trainer, and would like to use it when the weather is bad and when i don't have time to get out on the road, does anyone know where i could get some good training plans?


 
Do you have any understanding of training or of your own goals?

I ask because if you do, it should not be hard to pull a few from your own head


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jan 2013)

Liffy99 said:


> Well, 4th week in and on the trainer daily. Sticking on 4 miles this week but time has come down to a smidgen over 12 minutes. Aiming for consistent sub 11:30s and then I'll add another 0.1 miles each day until 5 miles and then try to improve times again. Eventual goal is for 10 miles in 30 minutes.
> 
> Weight coming down a little too, along with semi- fasting 2 days each week (I'll not mention the Christmas hiccup). Now down from a peak of 107.1 kg to 102.3 kg (6'4") over 3 months. Knees certainly don't feel any worse ( though still ache a bit on the bike) - if anything perhaps a little better.
> 
> ...


Liffy,
I don't have experience with your turbo but most need the flywheel to be brought up to the wheel upon initial set up. A quick google for yours says that there should be a black knob underneath the blue lever. You turn this anti-clockwise to raise the flywheel. This should stop the slip you are experiencing and reduce tyre wear - assuming the tyre you are using is, at the very least, slick or a turbo trainer tyre. Any tread will get chewed up fast. 

Adjust the black knob until a good connection is established and then tweak from there. Once happy with this then you can use the resistance on the handlebars. 

Once you get this sorted then you will get a better idea as to how the sessions feel. Try easing into it and don't over do the stress on your knees. You previously mentioned noticeable pain in your knee/s. Try keeping the cadence a bit higher and the resistance a bit lower, or a lower gear. Pushing to big a gear, too early on or without warm up, can lead to injury. 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Liffy99 (8 Jan 2013)

Ah, Grasshoppers ! Roll down time - the light begins to dawn.
Pumped the tyre up a bit and increased the friction so no wheel slippage.
Did another measly 4 miles and added over a minute to previous time (now 12:52 at just under 19mph). 
Roll down time was about 10-12 secs I think.
Certainly felt tougher although the handlebar adjustment at least works better.
Still get a horrible buzzy vibration right through the entire bike frame as the speed rises though.
I'll tweak a bit more and see if the tyre is still shredding rubber (almost destroyed my brand new rear so far).
Thanks for all the help . . . Really great forum.


----------

